# Stops / Camp Sites Benidorm to San Sebastian



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

In case we do not make the 400 mile trip from Benidorm to San Sebastian does anyone know of any decent stops enroute? 

We are taking the A23.

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zaragoza: camping Ciudad di Zaragoza and Pamplona, Camping Ezcaba. Both are open at this time of year. 

G


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi andrewandshirley, i stopped on the service station just a few km north of zaragosa called sobradiel last week, parking all lit up right by the 24 hr petrol station felt nice and secure along with a caravan and couple of other campers. camping zaragosa is o.k but expensive (€20 odd last time i used it) and watch the entrance is a bit tight. if you want the camping these are the co-ords N 41 38' 29.46" W 0 56' 40.51" all the best sean


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The campsite at Zarragoza is in the campsite database. We have used it a couple of times and about right for a good days drive from Benidorm. Not cheap as already mentioned, and yes just watch the turn in (stupid entrance design !!)..
Not visited the other parking / aire mentioned as we always shoot off and go via the someport tunnel..

Where r u in Benidorm ?? We are currently at Villasol...


----------

